# New Site Upgrade



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 13, 2017)

Looking good. Kinda learning curve to figure some things out but A+


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 13, 2017)

I agree!
Al


----------



## daveomak (Oct 14, 2017)

Me too ....


----------



## dr k (Oct 14, 2017)

After I moved the [email protected] out of spam to my inbox and made a Smoking Meat Forums contact with this email address, then all my email notifications were back to normal in my inbox.  I didn't check spam for a couple weeks.  It was pretty quiet for awhile during the transition.
-Kurt


----------



## bdskelly (Oct 14, 2017)

I like it.  And so does my iPad. Less glitches.  I'm so enamored I boosted my membership 3 years.


----------

